# Flies, flies and more flies



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

So what is the secret in Murcia region to keeping the flies at bay? We have been spraying around front and at back doors, tried that fly trap from Chinese Bazaar that entices them into a cone and slow death only to smell to high heavens, to dishes of apple cider vinegar, pretty much to no avail. Our dog is going ballistic trying to catch and swallow every one, so we are worried what this will do to him as well. We bought one of those ultraviolet lights to plug in but they seem useless unless it's dark. We are actually more worried about the dog right now that our annoyance with them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... not to mention the mozzies lol. 

My favourite poolside game was "swot the fly". I'd lay there armed with my swotter and soon became an expert!

Jo xxx


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

Just heard about a battery operated fly zapper from Chinese Bazaar place that looks like a baby tennis racket.....going to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

plumeriachick said:


> Just heard about a battery operated fly zapper from Chinese Bazaar place that looks like a baby tennis racket.....going to check it out tomorrow.


We've got one of those. It certainly keeps you fit!


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> We've got one of those. It certainly keeps you fit!


They don't work (as such) or at least not very good because the flies will either be too big to fall through the grid or too fast and you keep missing them, but yes certainly keeps you fit.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

plumeriachick said:


> So what is the secret in Murcia region to keeping the flies at bay? We have been spraying around front and at back doors, tried that fly trap from Chinese Bazaar that entices them into a cone and slow death only to smell to high heavens, to dishes of apple cider vinegar, pretty much to no avail. Our dog is going ballistic trying to catch and swallow every one, so we are worried what this will do to him as well. We bought one of those ultraviolet lights to plug in but they seem useless unless it's dark. We are actually more worried about the dog right now that our annoyance with them.


Find a local agricultural supply outlet and buy a bottle of Ralbi 10 insectida for about €10. Buy a 5 litre garden sprayer and mix 0.1% Ralbi with water and spray all around your house and garden. This is powerful stuff used by professional growers to spray crops so follow the instructions VERY CAREFULLY and don´t use more than a 0.1% mix. One bottle of Ralbi will give you enough to spray every day for the whole summer. It kills all kinds of insects, including wasps, but be careful because it is also toxic to bees and you don´t want to kill them! Don´t waste any more money on crap from the Chinese shops - these gadgets are useless and traps, in fact, attract even more flies. The ultraviolet lamps, as you say, only work in the dark and should only be used indoors. Put one in the garden and you´ll have an invasion of mosquitoes who will find you just as enticing as the lamp once they get close!


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks for the reply. Now to find an outlet like that near Camposol!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In the 13 years I've lived here they are the worst they have ever been. & yes we've tried everything & we use the industrial stuff to spray the trees/house /floor /everything. everyone is in the same boat around here. Doesn't matter where you go. Soon as you try to do any work they are on you . people think the buzzing is bees ! :lol: As a person who detests one fly , it is like a war zone here.

Don't think the early high temperatures are helping . 40,5ºc here earlier.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mosquiteras are the only solution. Nets on all open apertures and make sure they are in position. We get very few flies nowadays and only one or two slip in when a door has been open. As for killing them the best solution is a good old fashioned fly-swatter which have small holes in the allow the air to pass through, giving the little (or big) b*st*rds less warning of impending doom.


----------



## Libbyzx (Aug 7, 2014)

plumeriachick said:


> So what is the secret in Murcia region to keeping the flies at bay? We have been spraying around front and at back doors, tried that fly trap from Chinese Bazaar that entices them into a cone and slow death only to smell to high heavens, to dishes of apple cider vinegar, pretty much to no avail. Our dog is going ballistic trying to catch and swallow every one, so we are worried what this will do to him as well. We bought one of those ultraviolet lights to plug in but they seem useless unless it's dark. We are actually more worried about the dog right now that our annoyance with them.


Hubby and me were in one of those Chinese shops and we saw, what I can only describe as a strange fly catching item, it was a coil of sticky paper and you hung it up unrolled then the flies landed on it and got stuck to it.

Advice is don't hang it to low, as hubby found out when he caught his long hair in it, he wont let me post a photo of him trying to untangle his hair.

Am I allowed to say I nearly wet my pants laughing.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Libbyzx said:


> Hubby and me were in one of those Chinese shops and we saw, what I can only describe as a strange fly catching item, it was a coil of sticky paper and you hung it up unrolled then the flies landed on it and got stuck to it.
> 
> Advice is don't hang it to low, as hubby found out when he caught his long hair in it, he wont let me post a photo of him trying to untangle his hair.
> 
> Am I allowed to say I nearly wet my pants laughing.



I use those in some places outside. They were banned in the UK at one point .
They sell them in most ferreterias around here.

I don't have a problem with flies getting in the house as I use chains & strip mosquiteras on both doors . It is working outside that is the problem for me.


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

That is a scream! I know exactly what you are talking about. We tried that stuff for yellow flies in Florida last year - horrible huge yellow flies that really pack a bite. A well meaning neighbor brought one over and attached it to the pull of the ceiling fan on our patio - don't go there - it didn't end well.


----------



## Jims321 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's a flypaper. Very common in the UK in the forties and fifties. Us old people remember them very well. Quite effective - but also hideous when choc a bloc with fly corpses


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Aldi had them for sale recently.


----------



## peterinmalaga (May 27, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Mosquiteras are the only solution. Nets on all open apertures and make sure they are in position. We get very few flies nowadays and only one or two slip in when a door has been open. As for killing them the best solution is a good old fashioned fly-swatter which have small holes in the allow the air to pass through, giving the little (or big) b*st*rds less warning of impending doom.


Hit the nail on the head, Baldilocks, and just as importantly the mosquiteras keep the mosquitoes at bay. It's worth shelling out a bit for properly fitted ones too. Then youcan sleep like a baby at night and leave all the windows and doors wide open - well maybe not the front door.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Flies*

Are flies and wasps normally a problem over there?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> Are flies and wasps normally a problem over there?


Really depends where you are.

I would say, generally not.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can usually tell which areas have a problem with flies and mosquitos by checking how many of the houses have mesh screens on the windows.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Surprised no one (I think?) is offering the natural old fashioned route.

Grow herbs that flies, fruit flies, mozzies and even mice don't like.

Rosemary, Rue, Woodworm (the plant ), Tansy (hung in bunches in the kitchen or around your hat like aussie corks), Mint (penny Royal), Lavender, Bay, Catnip and Basil.

Often not 100% solutions but certainly help. 

Important to water the soil and not the leaves (either by rain or human intervention) which washes the oil (the repellent) off the leaves. And giving them a shake releases the oils into the air.

And most are delicious. Try a gin and tonic with Basil and Mint (and ice and a slice of course) 

ps Should say be careful with doggie and bagpuss. Some of the oils are toxic so can't be used as a repellent applied to the skin.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

alborino said:


> Surprised no one (I think?) is offering the natural old fashioned route.
> 
> Grow herbs that flies, fruit flies, mozzies and even mice don't like.
> 
> ...


.... and, I'm told, Oleander keeps flies and wasps away (to some extent).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> .... and, I'm told, Oleander keeps flies and wasps away (to some extent).


but, for some reason Oleander is very attractive to little brown sap-sucking insects. DON'T FORGET oleander is poisonous.


----------

